# Surf Projections This Week



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

The swell info for Thursday and Friday look good. I'm a thinking I'm a gonna be fishing the surf at least one if not both days. 

Anyone else gonna hit it if it holds?


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Friday for me. If it's good, I'll be back at it saturday

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Yea looking foward to Thursday. Cant wait to stock up on more puupy sharks and popanos in my casting net freaking awesome!!!


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll be out friday for sure. My first time back to the surf since first part of March. Im stoked!


----------



## MudSharker (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm heading down Friday morning and staying on the beach through Sunday morning. I missed out on Fishing the RMH Tourney so Im gonna try and put a monster on the sand. Ive got some primo baits Ive been waiting to soak and I will finally be able to break in my rack I got built a few months ago.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like it's gonna be another nice weekend. I'll be out there for sure!!! :doowapsta


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

WHAT said:


> Looks like it's gonna be another nice weekend. I'll be out there for sure!!! :doowapsta


X2


----------



## cwood3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm staying at the Galveston Seawall Holiday Inn (between 63rd and 45th) Saturday and Sunday nite for Father's Day. Will be all over Galveston from early Saturday through mid day Monday. I plan to fish what looks best (and pier all nites). Hoping for decent water.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Lookin good for Gorda so far. If it holds, I'll be there this weekend soakin the croaks.


----------



## Fishhuntrope (Aug 1, 2012)

txjustin said:


> Lookin good for Gorda so far. If it holds, I'll be there this weekend soakin the croaks.


for sure...


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

My little ones have the state Kidfish finals in corpus on Sat n Friday is my 22 year wedding anniversary so we will be there this weekend. Ive got a small split cuda a friend of mine saved for me from an offshore trip he made and 2 small rays I caught in POC a few weeks ago while on a veteran's fishing trip so I figure on soaking them sometime this weekend, probably sat all day and night. Has anyone caught anything on casting gear in the surf near Bob hall lately? Ive been wanting to try it past there does anyone have any info. On that area?


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like the wife and I will be hitting Surfside on Saturday. Weed be damned, she has the weekend off and wants to go.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Gonna be Friday for me.


----------



## seatrout (May 23, 2004)

Heading for High Island or somewhere on Boliver Thursday and Friday. Anyone been to High Island lately?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

The surf cams do not reflect what the swell prediction predicted. Looks a bit rough now.


----------



## egonza013 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ill try to give an update tonight, headed out there for the weekend.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

egonza013 said:


> Ill try to give an update tonight, headed out there for the weekend.


Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Tryin to get a handle on this surf...swellinfo looks totally flat, surfcams look choppy but fishable, and weather.com is showing a moderate wind from the sw!!! Im torn. Anybody have a better handle on it?


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I've been here in Surfside for the past 3 days and swellinfo was showing flat Tuesday and today, and neither were true. It is definitely better today, but far from flat. It was looking really good around mid morning, but as the day went on the chop picked up.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Thanks. Have you been doing out there? Im heading to west beach no later than sunday, but trying to decide if its good enough to be worth heading that way tonight.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

My son was at Surfside late this evening and said it was rough. Looking like a no go for tomorrow. Maybe it will lay down by morning.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like it's gonna be another nice weekend. A Hot one for sure!!!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks like it got flat.


----------



## egonza013 (Apr 21, 2013)

It's pretty choppy. Been out here since 6 with no luck. Fishin the beach side of 8 mile. Water is sandy brown. Quite a few folks out here but haven't seen anyone bring anything in


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

egonza013 said:


> It's pretty choppy. Been out here since 6 with no luck. Fishin the beach side of 8 mile. Water is sandy brown. Quite a few folks out here but haven't seen anyone bring anything in


What you throwing for bait?


----------



## egonza013 (Apr 21, 2013)

Live croaker & shrimp. Water very active with fish. Just nothin bitin. I switched up to a Carolina rig fishin wade and 1 lst gut. Gaftop & croaker


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

I fished the bay at Seabrook yesterday. Lots of mullet moving but only gafftop biting.


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

egonza013 said:


> Live croaker & shrimp. Water very active with fish. Just nothin bitin. I switched up to a Carolina rig fishin wade and 1 lst gut. Gaftop & croaker


Ill be in that area this weekend by the water tower hopefully I can get them to bite


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

The surfcams from gtownsurf.com and surfhousesurfcam.com all look pretty flat right now. But the wind is more from the SW and I can't tell what the color is like.

Anybody know how clean the surf is looking from say, Jamaica Beach down to the Surfside Jetty?


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> The surfcams from gtownsurf.com and surfhousesurfcam.com all look pretty flat right now. But the wind is more from the SW and I can't tell what the color is like.
> 
> Anybody know how clean the surf is looking from say, Jamaica Beach down to the Surfside Jetty?


X2 
I'm thinking of headed down for a evening wade this afternoon. It would be nice to hear from someone first hand if the water is cleaning up.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Duramaxjack said:


> X2
> I'm thinking of headed down for a evening wade this afternoon. It would be nice to hear from someone first hand if the water is cleaning up.


I'm looking at the water from the porch here in Surfside and the water hasn't changed other than settling down.


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

Trying to decide if its worth hitting in the morning. One report said there are mackerel in hte surf. I could go for some smacks, but I dont want to get in a gaftop hole.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm still undecided on Gorda in the morning. If I go, it won't be super early. I'll try and get there by 7


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Just got back from SLP and it looked really good. Very little weed and water was a sandy green on the Galveston surf side. It should be in really good shape for the weekend if the weather holds. The wave height was about 1ft with an occasional set of 2 to 2.5 footers coming in.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Just to add a little info on surfside it is sandy. No green to the water at all, but waves are not an issue.


----------



## egonza013 (Apr 21, 2013)

Staying at La Quinta a little east of pleasure pier. Havent been down to the beach, but it looks fairly smooth. Not green, but looks fishable.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Gafftops galore yesterday afternoon on Bolivar. Caught about 10 in 3 different locations...and not a trout to be found.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

I went the morning of 6-14. started fishing about 630am close to slp. A few gaftop then a school of small bonetheads, sandies and blacktips stayed around us for about 2 hours. They shut down and the green water started coming in around noon. We could see the trout in the waves as they were coming in. Jumping out of the water feeding but nothing on my hook but one dink. I tried topwater, spoon, live shrimp, plastic paddletails, mirrolure 52mr...nothing.


----------

